# Certificate 2 in animal studies is it worth it



## Shaggers89 (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi I am a year 10 student and was wondering if doing certificate three in animal studies would be worth it as i would like to become either a wildlife educator or zoo keeper 
If it is would you be able to tell me 
1. How long it takes to become one 
2. Is it actually worth getting this certificate 
TIA


----------



## Bl69aze (Aug 8, 2018)

I did my cert2 at Taronga training, the teacher was a famous animal trainer (is now atleast) and was well worth

Cert 3 was done at Richmond and was very good, went on lots of cool trips

You need the certificate to apply for many jobs involving zoo keeping and what now 
It’s also very good to get the connections... I’m now friends/connected with reptile manager at ARP And TZ who are GREAT references


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 8, 2018)

Shaggers89 said:


> Hi I am a year 10 student and was wondering if doing certificate three in animal studies would be worth it as i would like to become either a wildlife educator or zoo keeper
> If it is would you be able to tell me
> 1. How long it takes to become one
> 2. Is it actually worth getting this certificate
> TIA


I’m currently doing cert 2 in animal studies as a pathway course to cert 4 in vet nursing. So far it’s been predominately cats, dogs and birds with snippets of vague reptile stuff. I would assume cert 3 might be more inclusive of native animals....


----------

